# HAUNTED RADIO THANKSGIVING SHOW: mhc, holiday haunts, ahs, dvd/blu-ray news, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO THANKSGIVING SHOW: mhc, holiday haunts, ahs, dvd/blu-ray news, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Thanksgiving with news on the Midwest Haunters Convention, Shout Factory, Tucson's Apocalypse: A Zombie Kill Experience, Nightmare Before Christmas: The Experiment, Sinister Pointe, American Horror Story, and so much more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and the "Critic Carnevil" returns with a review of "Children Of The Corn 2: The Final Sacrifice!" Then, as we do every Thanksgiving, our demonic DJ airs a special Holiday song as a part of the Vortex. All of this and so much more on the November 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-112112.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

